# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v 12.09.1045 22/11/2016

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 12.09.1045 22/11/2016*   *Samsung module update *    *Added Reset FRP/Reactivation Lock Method For Samsung Qualcomm Models (*):*  SM-A9000, SM-A9100, SM-A910F, SM-C5000, SM-G600F, SM-G600FY, SM-G6000,SM-J5007, SM-J500F, SM-J500FN, SM-J500G, SM-J500H, SM-J500M, SM-J500N0,SM-J500Y, SM-J5108, SM-J510F, SM-J510FN, SM-J510GN, SM-J510H, SM-J510K,SM-J510L, SM-J510MN, SM-J700P, SM-J7109, SM-P355, SM-P355M, SM-P355C,SM-P355Y, SM-P550, SM-P555, SM-P555Y, SM-P555M, SM-P555K, SM-P555C,SM-P555L, SM-P555S, SM-T350, SM-T355, SM-T355C, SM-T355Y, SM-T357T,SM-T357W, SM-T377P, SM-T377R4, SM-T550, SM-T555, SM-T560NU, SM-T567V,SM-T713, SM-T719, SM-T813, SM-T819, SM-T819Y, SM-G360R6, SM-G360T,SM-G360T1, SM-G530A, SM-G530P, SM-G530R4, SM-G530R7, SM-G530T, SM-G530T1,SM-G530W, SM-J320N0, SM-J320P, SM-J320V, SM-J320VPP, SM-J320Y, SM-J320YZ,SM-J320ZN, SM-J320R4, SM-S978L, SM-J100VPP, SC-01H

----------


## nader102

عمل فخم و لكن كيف ممكن احمل الاداة ؟

----------

